# RuneScape



## Jas0n (May 11, 2011)

Does anyone still play? I remember we used to have quite a gathering of people on here who played it.

I recently renewed my membership after about 4 years out of boredom and nostalgia. Seems like a lot of people are returning to the game now that free trade and the wilderness is back.

inb4 RuneScape hate.


----------



## Josh (May 11, 2011)

I still play once in a while, I will become member soon again once I start to have some more time. My brother practically plays it everyday now, But he bots so it's not legit.

Add me: Backe70


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2011)

Naww. I became a member last month or so, but I suddenly quit playing. I eventually will get back into it .


----------



## Brad (May 12, 2011)

I recently started playng agan too. Going for 99 woodcut! Netflix powers active!


----------



## Marcus (May 15, 2011)

Been playing a lot for the past 4 or 5 months, completely into it.

RS: Mad Marcus


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 15, 2011)

i quit 2 months ago hoping for 99 woodcuting but only got 80 :/, add me and i might start playing again - Saiyan R4nge -


----------



## Josh (May 15, 2011)

I'm playing now, Anyone on?


----------



## SockHead (May 18, 2011)

Hm, I might play this again. Was a level 70 member, but I got hacked back in 8th grade


----------



## Marcus (May 31, 2011)

Now making a Summon Tank, PM me on TBT if you want to add me as my Friend Chat is on Friends.


----------



## AndyB (May 31, 2011)

A friend of mine has been recently playing it and trying to tempt me into it.


----------



## Niya (May 31, 2011)

Been a looong time since I've played that. I'll probably get into it again this summer.


----------



## Yokie (May 31, 2011)

Might buy a new membership and get the damn 99 woodcutting. Still 83. =/


----------



## Trundle (May 31, 2011)

I'll probably never get back into this game. It always lures me into wasting money on membership. If I get membership I end up losing interest.


----------



## bittermeat (May 31, 2011)

With summer on it's way, I might find my way back to it.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 31, 2011)

starting to play again, my goal is 99 fishing

Anyone on atm?


----------



## Brad (May 31, 2011)

I would play this game more if

(A.) My friends still played.
(B.) I could think of something to do.
(C.) (I know this is a stretch but) I didn't lose like ALL my stuff when I die.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 1, 2011)

Brad said:


> I would play this game more if
> 
> (A.) My friends still played.
> (B.) I could think of something to do.
> (C.) (I know this is a stretch but) I didn't lose like ALL my stuff when I die.



The last one isn't true. You keep your 3 best items unless you die skulled in the wildy, but then if that's the case that's the risk when going in there.


----------



## Caleb (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm looking for 4 more people to start a little PK clan.  My levels are: Att 2 Str 2 Ranged 69 Constitution 57 prayer 1 magic 1 def 2. 
Username: H2OIsNeeded  I'm also trying to figure out a good pure build.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 2, 2011)

Caleb said:


> I'm looking for 4 more people to start a little PK clan.  My levels are: Att 2 Str 2 Ranged 69 Constitution 57 prayer 1 magic 1 def 2.
> Username: H2OIsNeeded  I'm also trying to figure out a good pure build.



I can give you some advice if you want, I know quite a lot about Pking/Staking.

We'll have to compromise for that Level 2 Defence XD


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 2, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Might buy a new membership and get the damn 99 woodcutting. Still 83. =/


 
99 woodcuttinging ftw. I've almost got my woodcutting cape trimmed, when I get my 95 fletching up to 99.


----------



## Josh (Jun 2, 2011)

I know a lot about Pures but my brother knows alot. He has 94 Mage (Has done Desert Treasure), 82 Range, 45 prayer, 47 attack, 67 strength and 1 Defence. What I would do is maybe is grow your prayer and do DT (If you want to grow your prayer to 42).

EDIT: So who is online?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 2, 2011)

Lil update on my summon tank:

36 summoning, 38 defence(on the verge of 40), 27HP and CB level 21.

Going well, spent 4m on it so far. Once I get 40 defence I have to complete various quests for 43 summoning, then use my Lootshared Charms for 46 Summon. Once I get that I can start staking, hopefully earn 100m by Sunday.

Add me if you want, Username Lle Down (Ll is two L's)


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 2, 2011)

nice^ what skill did you do to make money? i do wc'ing


----------



## Marcus (Jun 2, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> nice^ what skill did you do to make money? i do wc'ing


 
Staking on my main, bit of pking, slayer and just general stuff.


----------



## Caleb (Jun 2, 2011)

If anyone wants to talk than join my chat: H2OIsNeeded


----------



## Josh (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone got some good money making ways?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2011)

Josh said:


> Anyone got some good money making ways?


 My friend has a way..
"I buy them(Eye of Newt) from the two stores that sell them by the box for about 3-5 gp each and sell them for 50gp each on the Grand Exchange"

He also notes that you need to be a member, otherwise it goes to crap.


----------



## Josh (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, I remember that method.

If I buy 1000 for 3gp = 3k
Then sell in GE and get 49k profit, not bad.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 2, 2011)

Many ways Josh, but the best aren't instant money


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 2, 2011)

I farm herbs for money, make about 1mil per day.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 2, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> I farm herbs for money, make about 1mil per day.


 
Great method Jas0n says. With Juju potions and Toadflax, Snaps or Torstols you can make huge amounts for no effort.


----------



## Josh (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I want something that is decent money  I'm defiantly not doing Dice game anymore 
Anyway, I guess I'll grow farming tomorrow, I've just finished doing planks.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 2, 2011)

Josh said:


> Well I want something that is decent money  I'm defiantly not doing Dice game anymore
> Anyway, I guess I'll grow farming tomorrow, I've just finished doing planks.



Work on slayer as you do combat...it's a good way of training combat, getting charms for Summoning and working your way up to a huge money maker later on.


----------



## rafren (Jun 2, 2011)

My browser crashes when I try to play. ugh.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 3, 2011)

Big questing day today. Have to do Druidic Ritual, Rune Mysteries, Itchlarin's Little Helper, Shilo Village, Gertude's Cat, Jungle Potion, Tail of Two Cats and One Small Favour...all on a SUmmon Tank.

Done Jungle Potion, Gertrude's Cat, Druidic Ritual and just finished Itchlarin's Little Helper. ILH was a pain, had to kill a lvl 91 with 1 attack, 1 str and 40 defence. But once I've done all these quests I will have 43 Summoning, and getting ready for 46 which is where I start to make a fortune at Duel Arena


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 3, 2011)

oh, my savings are 7m so far, i wc mages, flax a lil and sometimes f2p pk.


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice Marcus, Good Luck.
Also Typhlosion, Flax is terrible money now.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 3, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> oh, my savings are 7m so far, i wc mages, flax a lil and sometimes f2p pk.


 
People other than bots pick flax? Wow.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 3, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> People other than bots pick flax? Wow.


 
tbh its not hard, because i have other things to do like dsi etc, i choose to flax on runescape at the same time unless i pk.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 3, 2011)

not now i mean, like 2/3 month ago..


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> People other than bots pick flax? Wow.


 I know right. When I used to pick flax when I was like 10 I picked like 1k in a day :/ And i only made 100k
Anyway, I really need money on runescape. Might start flipping again


----------



## RoboSamurai (Jun 3, 2011)

I will come back if you add me my username is freebirdred I'm level 59 (or 58 I forget) and for anyone who is interested I have a money free virus free key-logger free undetectable bot go to epicbot.com


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2011)

Lol, That's a bot 
My brother uses RSBuddy


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 3, 2011)

I really don't see the point of bots >_> If you're going to bot and you're not a chinese gold farmer then why are you even playing the game? The whole point of runescape is the grind to achieve the hard to reach levels, if you skip that with a bot then there's nothing left in the game.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2011)

had an account a while back level 60 something, but kinda bored with it since I had done every quest and I am not paying for a membership.
considering starting a new account.


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> I really don't see the point of bots >_> If you're going to bot and you're not a chinese gold farmer then why are you even playing the game? The whole point of runescape is the grind to achieve the hard to reach levels, if you skip that with a bot then there's nothing left in the game.


True, But I hate it when people say to other people "Your account is botted", really doesn't make you feel like you've achieved anything.

@The Sign Painter: You can be level 60 and finish all the quests?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 3, 2011)

Josh said:


> True, But I hate it when people say to other people "Your account is botted", really doesn't make you feel like you've achieved anything.
> 
> @The Sign Painter: You can be level 60 and finish all the quests?


 
Free quests are terribly easy.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Free quests are terribly easy.


 
Sadly, this is true.
Needs some harder f2p quests.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 3, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> Sadly, this is true.
> Needs some harder f2p quests.


 
Suck it up and pay for membership, it's hardly breaking the bank. Probably spend more on lunch every day XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Suck it up and pay for membership, it's hardly breaking the bank. Probably spend more on lunch every day XD


 
Yeah but there's no guarantee that I'll continuously play, since I usually get interested in it for a week then don't play again for a while.


----------



## Caleb (Jun 4, 2011)

Updated Hybrid stats. Att: 41 Str: 40 Def: 25 Range: 70 Magic: 2 Prayer: 3    I really haven't done anything in the last three days.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 4, 2011)

Update on Summon Tank:

Done all of the said quests apart from One Small Favour, got all reqs and items for it so now about to start. It will take a good 2-3hrs so better get going now!


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 4, 2011)

my pure stats 70 range,80 wc, 50 atk, 60 str

opinions?


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> my pure stats 70 range,80 wc, 50 atk, 60 str
> 
> opinions?


 
What level are you?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 4, 2011)

54............


----------



## Marcus (Jun 4, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> my pure stats 70 range,80 wc, 50 atk, 60 str
> 
> opinions?



I assume all your other combat stats are 1?
It's a great start, get 60 attack, followed by 80 strength and 80 range. Then I suggest 94 mage, unless you really hate it, and either 44 or 52 prayer. Then you have levels that are very strong for pking.


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2011)

PaperWings said:


> I assume all your other combat stats are 1?
> It's a great start, get 60 attack, followed by 80 strength and 80 range. Then I suggest 94 mage, unless you really hate it, and either 44 or 52 prayer. Then you have levels that are very strong for pking.


This, You need prayer anyway to get 94 mage since you need prayer for DT.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 5, 2011)

Well I finally finished all my quests and got 46 Summoning!

Went staking and...it was ok. Made 800k in a few hours, but it wasn't what I hoped for. Looks like I'll be getting 56 summoning and 50 or 60 def before I can make more money.

Once again if you want to add me, either add How art thou, or Lle Down.


----------



## Josh (Jun 5, 2011)

You on now? Maybe we can meet up.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes I'm on How art thou at Soul Wars getting Zeals for 80 strength.


----------



## Caleb (Jun 5, 2011)

PaperWings said:


> Yes I'm on How art thou at Soul Wars getting Zeals for 80 strength.


 Is that the account your making your hybrid on?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 5, 2011)

Caleb said:


> Is that the account your making your hybrid on?


 Yup.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (Jun 23, 2011)

anyone wanna play f2p? no point paying for p2p again since im out all the time :L


----------



## Yokie (Jun 23, 2011)

Just got membership.

Add me: Yokie


----------



## Marcus (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone into Runescape on here right now?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 10, 2012)

Marcus said:


> Anyone into Runescape on here right now?



Funny you say that, I was just thinking about playing again this week.


----------



## Kip (Mar 12, 2012)

I love RuneScape. Sadly its slow on my PC. Hopefully Jagex will be successful in bringing RuneScape to the Wii U like they've said.


----------



## Jelloparty (Mar 12, 2012)

selling full brawnz for 400k type in ur password it is c3ns0r3d!! **********


----------



## Marcus (Mar 17, 2012)

Well if anyone did decide to play, I hope your all using the Double XP Weekend wisely! If more people/anyone played I could have done a tips guide for it but oh well.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 17, 2012)

Played it once. Didn't like it. Never played it again.


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2012)

oh sheeeeesh. I remember being obsessed with runescape a good 7 years ago. Can't believe that it's been that long.

I remember those were pretty awkward times because I think I was the only girl at my school who played it. A lot of the boys there wanted to play with me simply because I knew English and I could translate the game for them, lol (This was back when the Brazilian runescape server didn't even exist. Boy have things changed).


----------



## Marcus (Mar 17, 2012)

Seems like nobody on here actually plays Runescape, shame.


----------



## Kip (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd love to play, but I'm stuck with this piece of trash.


----------



## Brad (Mar 21, 2012)

Runescape 2 > Runescape HD

That's one of the main reasons I stopped playing. After the HD update.... things took a turn for the worse.


----------



## Kip (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, They re-added the pvp wilderness and free/unlimited trade, and they added more items and quest so... I'd have to say Runescape is at its best at the moment.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 22, 2012)

Brad when was the last time you played? I've been playing since RSC and gotta say, all nostalgia aside, Runescape is as good as ever at the moment.


----------



## Brad (Mar 23, 2012)

Last night.


----------



## Kip (Mar 23, 2012)

And you weren't impressed/surprised one bit with it?


----------



## Brad (Mar 23, 2012)

Not really.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 25, 2012)

The only reason you would think that is because, along with many other people, you remember the 'fun old days' back in 06 or whatever. There is no denying it is a better game now.
Also you said you stopped playing, but then logged on last night?


----------



## Brad (Mar 26, 2012)

Well. My friend recently got into RSPS's. And I decided... lets check it out. I played again. And I don't know EXACTLY what it was, but... it just didn't go over well with me. Just something seemed off.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 28, 2012)

Started playing again. My username is Sockxhead so if anyone wants to play together just post here I guess.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 28, 2012)

lol nevermind.
My computer practically exploded when it tried to run it. Sorry guys.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 4, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> lol nevermind.
> My computer practically exploded when it tried to run it. Sorry guys.



LOL, try putting it on lowest graphic details. If it still doesn't work, RIP your Pc.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 4, 2012)

I go to runescape with my friends since they were playing RS atm, so i do my recover password stuff
and i get my password, so i type in knightlordco and i log in, with a new pass

I got hacked on my main account: Knightlordco
All my items, gone LOL.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 4, 2012)

Elliot said:


> I go to runescape with my friends since they were playing RS atm, so i do my recover password stuff
> and i get my password, so i type in knightlordco and i log in, with a new pass
> 
> I got hacked on my main account: Knightlordco
> All my items, gone LOL.



That happened to all of my other accounts


----------



## Kip (Apr 5, 2012)

That's strange... i haven't gotten hacked yet... almost everyone i know has been hacked (who play the game anyways)


----------



## Kip (May 31, 2012)

I'm not sure if its okay for me to bump this thread but i just wanted to tell everyone (who plays/played) that you can now get a free 14 day membership trial (with new accounts only). I'm not sure if it'll last forever so i just wanted to notify people.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 3, 2012)

Kip said:


> I'm not sure if its okay for me to bump this thread but i just wanted to tell everyone (who plays/played) that you can now get a free 14 day membership trial (with new accounts only). I'm not sure if it'll last forever so i just wanted to notify people.



Yeah that's what I did with my account. Ran out like a month ago though lol probably never playing this game again


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 9, 2012)

I still play Runescape (currently playing now) have a full P2P subscription. Working on my my 8th 99 (its 97/99 atm). 

Username: Traceguy


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol I got that 14 day trial thing and I've been a player since like 2007 and been a member multiple times  xD But I don't play any more I tried the trial and found that now its not my cup of tea anymore


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't played RuneScape for about a year, today I randomly decided to log on to check my account because I was getting emails about loyalty points, which you don't get unless your a member. I find I can't log in and just assume that I had forgotten my password, so I reset it. Turns out that I had actually been hacked 5 months ago, and the hacker had been playing on and subscribing my accounts to members.

I now have 99 RuneCrafting and 92 Hunter thanks to the hacker and a free recurring membership thanks to his credit card  Only thing I am missing is my 30mil and about 50mil I had in items, but I'm not that fussed with all the other benefits I got. Haha.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 10, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> I haven't played RuneScape for about a year, today I randomly decided to log on to check my account because I was getting emails about loyalty points, which you don't get unless your a member. I find I can't log in and just assume that I had forgotten my password, so I reset it. Turns out that I had actually been hacked 5 months ago, and the hacker had been playing on and subscribing my accounts to members.
> 
> I now have 99 RuneCrafting and 92 Hunter thanks to the hacker and a free recurring membership thanks to his credit card  Only thing I am missing is my 30mil and about 50mil I had in items, but I'm not that fussed with all the other benefits I got. Haha.



SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME XD Except (different skills and) he made me items and gave me superior stuff and left me with like 25 mil too. I just change my password to something really hard to guess and cancelled his credit card and used the rest of my membership up.

That happened like 9 months ago and it hasn't been hacked since at all  The hackers are real idiots I mean why not change our Emails to theirs? Its easy enough to do and stop us getting our passwords changed


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 10, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME XD Except (different skills and) he made me items and gave me superior stuff and left me with like 25 mil too. I just change my password to something really hard to guess and cancelled his credit card and used the rest of my membership up.
> 
> That happened like 9 months ago and it hasn't been hacked since at all  The hackers are real idiots I mean why not change our Emails to theirs? Its easy enough to do and stop us getting our passwords changed



Because you can't change your Runescape email anymore unless you have access to the old one, I believe.

I really don't get how I got hacked in the first place, my security questions were in place and I had a bank pin... The hacker left me with a load of random stuff that I sold and got 15mil back though.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 10, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> Because you can't change your Runescape email anymore unless you have access to the old one, I believe.
> 
> I really don't get how I got hacked in the first place, my security questions were in place and I had a bank pin... The hacker left me with a load of random stuff that I sold and got 15mil back though.



I didn't realise that and yeah me too , and I've never usd one of the dodgy sites or told a friend my stuff


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> I haven't played RuneScape for about a year, today I randomly decided to log on to check my account because I was getting emails about loyalty points, which you don't get unless your a member. I find I can't log in and just assume that I had forgotten my password, so I reset it. Turns out that I had actually been hacked 5 months ago, and the hacker had been playing on and subscribing my accounts to members.
> 
> I now have 99 RuneCrafting and 92 Hunter thanks to the hacker and a free recurring membership thanks to his credit card  Only thing I am missing is my 30mil and about 50mil I had in items, but I'm not that fussed with all the other benefits I got. Haha.



this actually made my day


----------



## Marcus (Jul 30, 2012)

Yo, haven't been on TBT for a while 

Anyone still playing RS? I am, working on my cash pile right now.

If anyone is, what do you guys think of the EoC(Evolution of Combat). I played the Beta for a bit and honestly think it is awful. They have tried to make it very similar to other RPGs eg WoW to try and compete with them, and in turn ruined it in my opinion. What do you think?


----------



## Brad (Jul 30, 2012)

I like the new animations, and having sheathing, and things like that.... but otherwise, it's all pointless.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jul 30, 2012)

Haven't logged on since July last year, don't really miss it anyway


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 30, 2012)

I just got back into Runscape, with a new account. RisenBlades.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 7, 2012)

Well lil update.
Been working hard now have 130m cash, 30m odd in items and 91 mage.


----------



## Brad (Feb 22, 2013)

Runescape 2007 servers are up for anyone who is a member and has voted to bring back old school RS. Restarted my sub just for this.

http://oldschool.runescape.com/oldschool_index


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2013)

I am not in support of the 2007 servers. Just. saying.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 27, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I am not in support of the 2007 servers. Just. saying.



why?


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 27, 2013)

Brad said:


> I recently started playng agan too. Going for 99 woodcut! Netflix powers active!



I'm not the only one that did this


----------



## Quiggy (Feb 27, 2013)

Glad that RS07 is back. Been playing since 06 and EoC was the downfall of the game for me.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2013)

Elliot said:


> why?



Let me correct that, sorry. I'm not in favor of the 2007 servers getting any kind of updates whatsoever. I think that's ridiculous that Jagex considered it. These people want to live in the past, that's fine, but they really shouldn't be getting any updates. I think the worst is where Jagex decided that they might implement modern-day bot technologies on 2007Scape. I'm sorry, but if you want to live in the past, you get to deal with the bot problems of the past.

MY favorite quote from the forums was this.



> "Congratulations on teaching kids that all they have to do to get what they want after you have said 'No' is to throw a tantrum and spam the forums for a few months."



By the way, how many RuneScapians does it take to change a light bulb?



Spoiler



80,000

1 to change the light bulb and 79,999 others to say the old one was better


----------



## Quiggy (Feb 27, 2013)

Its more that people want to play the game when it was in its prime. The current game has been plagued by bots and dicers/FFers for years, both of which completely raped the economy into the ground. While I've kept my mouth shut over the years concerning the games bad updates, EoC was by far the worst update/makeover to ever be introduced into RS which caused even more of the already dwindling community to quit. I couldn't be happier with 07scape, in fact you're the first person I've come across who has had anything negative to say about it.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2013)

One common complaint I've heard from the Old School crowd is that the game is a lot easier now, post-EoC. I'm confused as to how combat is easier now, especially since prayers aren't 100% effective, you actually have to bring food, and it isn't just point and click


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2013)

I played a lot last year but my internet has been so bad i just quit for the time being. The new combat is so much more fun than the older combat. I had more fun with the older runescape though.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 28, 2013)

Been playing some 07scape with a friend, funtimes.

While I don't think I'll play any Live RuneScape, has anyone seen the new trailer for The World Wakes quest? Looks awesome.


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2013)

That was so cool! I really want to get back into it but they are way to desperate for money, they try to drain every last penny from your wallet.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 28, 2013)

SOOOO tempted to just make a new account and play with you guys.  This is gonna be bad for my grades though.  First league of legends and now this.  Wish my level 80 account wasn't hacked  .  But a TBT clan would be really fun.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 28, 2013)

Runescape said:
			
		

> Old School RuneScape is here to stay! In the poll run during February 2013, RuneScape members voted for the re-introduction of a version of the game from August 2007. Although the poll didn’t reach the 500,000 target needed to offer the service free to members, we have decided that for an initial six month period, starting from the 1st of March 2013, Old School RuneScape is open to all RuneScape members at no extra charge!
> 
> It’s our aspiration that this newfound community will flourish and continue to grow, and so far you’re off to a fantastic start. Once September rolls around, we'll review the level of support in Old School Servers. If they're still high, we'll maintain the level of service and keep it at no extra cost for RuneScape members.
> 
> ...



Yay!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyways, so The World Wakes. oh my lord this quest looks amazing


----------

